# Tire size



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, I am picking up my car next tuesday (69judge clone) anyway, I was wondering abut tires. If they are crap and need to be replaced, I was wondering what other widths would work with the rally wheels. Something with a little more meat, but no rubbing issues works. I did it on a tire calculator, and 225 70 14 is pretty mch bang on diameter as the factory 215 75 14. Would 235 even fit on the rear or is 225 the biggest with no issues


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have 14" Rally wheels as well. From my searching last fall the largest (widest) I could go was 225 on my 14" rims. (would liked to have gone a little wider)

You may have to go to a larger rim.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

After doing the wheel calculator there isn't a 235 made that is near equivelant to the diameter of the 215/75/14 tire. The 225 70 14 looks to be the safest bet for fitment and diameter.  not much difference of width really to give any better traction though


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are the calculations on a 235mm tire with both 60 and 70 aspect ratios;


Tire width,

235 X .03937 = 9.25"

*Aspect Ratio 60 series*

9.25 X .60 = 5.55" sidewall height

Tire height

5.55 X 2 + 14" wheel size = 25.1" 

*Aspect Ratio 70 series*

9.25 X .70 = 6.47" sidewall height

Tire height

6.47 X 2 + 14" wheel size = 26.9"

A 9.25" wide tire will work on our cars as long as the backspace is correct, the 60 series at 25.1" tall should not have rubbing issues and the 70 series may be too tall at 26.9"

The wheel width needs to be 6.5" to 8.5" wide, BFGoodrich has the TA radial in 235/60R-14


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

too bad there is no 235 65 14. The 235 60 14 will be 6% off on the speedo....it will show 60mph when your going 56.4. That is significant


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have 14x7 wheels

Running: 14x7 Rally II 245x60x14 
They look great, wide and fit great in the wheel-wells

As far as speedo. TH 400...3.55 rear... Spot on up to about 58 mph then at 60 off by about 2mph. Am using the 45 tooth driven gear I think its the light blue one.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Darth Menace said:


> too bad there is no 235 65 14. The 235 60 14 will be 6% off on the speedo....it will show 60mph when your going 56.4. That is significant


:agree A 65 series would be a good fit,


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I have 14x7 wheels
> 
> Running: 14x7 Rally II 245x60x14
> They look great, wide and fit great in the wheel-wells
> ...


does the 245 tire bubble out a lot past the rim? Like look strange or no?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pick up some 15x7 rally II's off craigslist and you'll have an almost endless tire selection. :cheers


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks for the info guys. I got the car and the wheels/tires are crap. I am Canadian so I dont have the store/website options that you do unfortunately. I am thinking of getting these for it: Ridler Wheels - Style 675 Polished, Ridler Rims in Canada.

The tire will be 235, so I assume that is wide enough but not too wide to cause rubbing in the front?


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

hey guys, one more thing. Does anyone have any pictures of a GTO with staggered wheels? I am looking at 15 out front and 17 in the back with the Ridler 675 rims. They look like nice wheels with a good price tag


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I run 14's on the front and 15's on the back.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Darth Menace said:


> hey guys, one more thing. Does anyone have any pictures of a GTO with staggered wheels? I am looking at 15 out front and 17 in the back with the Ridler 675 rims. They look like nice wheels with a good price tag


Why not the same rim size all around, at least in diameter? You can get the ride height you want with proper spring selection and aspect ratio on the tires. If it was a street rod or something I could understand but not on a GTO. 

The rims you have chosen look nice but I've never heard of Riddler. Where are they made? You might want to consider a wheel manufacturer with a track record and maybe made in the USA (or Canada). I just don't trust Chinese anything.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> Why not the same rim size all around, at least in diameter? You can get the ride height you want with proper spring selection and aspect ratio on the tires. If it was a street rod or something I could understand but not on a GTO.
> 
> The rims you have chosen look nice but I've never heard of Riddler. Where are they made? You might want to consider a wheel manufacturer with a track record and maybe made in the USA (or Canada). I just don't trust Chinese anything.


If i run a taller 15 in front and a shorter 17 tire out back won't it end up being the same diameter? Also, do you have a suggestion on a decently priced domestic rim?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

On the front of my 69, I'm running p245/60-15's on 15X7 Rallye II's (4.25" back spacing). On the rear I'm running P275/60-15's on 15X8 Rallye II's (4.5" back spacing). Everything fits and doesn't rub.
I've got 3.50 rear gears, TH400 with either the "purple" or "green" (I forget which one, exactly) driven gear, and my speedo is close to dead on. An indicated 70 is actually about 71, 71.5.

Let me see if I can dig up a photo with a decent view of the tires and wheels...


















Bear


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Rukee said:


> I run 14's on the front and 15's on the back.


Do you have any pictures, or can it not really be visible in pictures anyway?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Darth Menace said:


> Do you have any pictures, or can it not really be visible in pictures anyway?


Click on the restoration pictures in my signature, there are a few good pics.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

Not rallye II's but here is a picture from a local advertisement with my car.

15x7 fronts, with 235/50/15
15x10 rear, with 295/50/15


----------

